# I drew a manti muzzy elk tag



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I drew my tag this year and cant wait for my hunt. Now Ive got to get my gun dialed in I am going to be using my 50 cal tc triumph with a hornady 300grain sst bullet over 97grains of blackhorn 209 powder and a winchester 209 primer it pushes my bullet at 1900 fps. do you all think this is enough power to take an elk.? anybody have recomendations for a good mz elk load.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I took a 5-point with a .50 Hawkin, using 75 GN of Goex blackpowder behind a 320 GN Maxi ball. Now I use 100GN of Goex but only to make it shoot flatter. The hardest time I have had with my .50 was a Mtn Goat. I was using 100 GN of powder then. Goats are hard to put down.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

First off congratulations. 

I took a large cow with 90 grains of Pyrodex behind a 325 grain maxi that I cast myself. This was in a .50 cal Hawkins at about 120 yards. She only walked about 30 or 40 yards and just layed over. 

As the old saying goes "Aim small miss small". Good Luck!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on the tag. How long have you been putting in for it?
As for your load, it sounds like you have a receipe that works just fine. Stick with it and shoot a lot between now and the hunt. When the hunt is on, don't take any shots that aren't guaranteed to hit the vitals.

With most of us, when that moment arises, it most often catches us off guard and we get a rush of "buck fever". Think to yourself at that moment, "concentrate on those sights...rear sight, front sight, animal, vitals, squeeze..."

Good luck and I can't wait to see the pictures of your trophy this fall.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Congrats on the tag. How long have you been putting in for it?
> As for your load, it sounds like you have a receipe that works just fine. Stick with it and shoot a lot between now and the hunt. When the hunt is on, don't take any shots that aren't guaranteed to hit the vitals.
> 
> With most of us, when that moment arises, it most often catches us off guard and we get a rush of "buck fever". Think to yourself at that moment, "concentrate on those sights...rear sight, front sight, animal, vitals, squeeze..."
> ...


I put in for 12 years to get this tag :shock: . its going to be hard not to shoot the first nice bull I see but Im gona try for a 340 bull as for sights I took them off of my gun and put a burris 1x on it. I hope you dont hate me for scoping my muzzy I wear glasses and cant focus on a sight very well .thanks to everybody for input/support


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ripndrag said:


> I drew my tag this year and cant wait for my hunt. Now Ive got to get my gun dialed in I am going to be using my 50 cal tc triumph with a hornady 300grain sst bullet over 97grains of blackhorn 209 powder and a winchester 209 primer it pushes my bullet at *1900 fps*. do you all think this is enough power to take an elk.? anybody have recomendations for a good mz elk load.


Congrats! Have you had the load chronographed? That sounds awfully fast for a muzz, no?


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> ripndrag said:
> 
> 
> > I drew my tag this year and cant wait for my hunt. Now Ive got to get my gun dialed in I am going to be using my 50 cal tc triumph with a hornady 300grain sst bullet over 97grains of blackhorn 209 powder and a winchester 209 primer it pushes my bullet at *1900 fps*. do you all think this is enough power to take an elk.? anybody have recomendations for a good mz elk load.
> ...


yea I shot ot over my crony its a pact pro model with a balistic computer and tape printer built into it this load kicks like a mule if I thought I could Id shoot a 250grain sst its alot flater and kicks alot less but I dont think it would be enough bullet for elk. its plenty for deer


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

That load could easily take down an elk, at least from a reasonable distance. I can't believe it took you 12 years to draw, I might have a much longer wait time than I thought.  

Good luck on your hunt, PM me if you need some ideas on areas to look at.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Ripndrag just found out my daughter drew a big bull tag on fish lake where we got the cows last december. :shock: That is going to be a great hunt for her. 8)


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

Pudge said:


> Hey Ripndrag just found out my daughter drew a big bull tag on fish lake where we got the cows last december. :shock: That is going to be a great hunt for her. 8)


sweet i hope she gets a good one im shure she will she has a killer guide :wink:


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

quakeycrazy said:


> That load could easily take down an elk, at least from a reasonable distance. I can't believe it took you 12 years to draw, I might have a much longer wait time than I thought.
> 
> Good luck on your hunt, PM me if you need some ideas on areas to look at.


pm sent and how far 150 yards ok


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

150 I think is more than ok, the 300 grain bullet will do some damage on a well placed shot. Good luck, PM sent back!!!


----------

